# It's bad enough when a tornado destroys your house...



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2011)

"...I don't know where it's at..." Does that mean that he went looking for his hamburger? 

All kidding aside that would be so terrifying! I saw a story on the news about a man who was holding his new born niece and the tornado took her from his arms and she landed not far away without a single scratch! Divine intervention. 


*Future fear of flying?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 20, 2011)

I guess when you're really hungry, you don't go looking for a niece. You do go looking for a hamburger.


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2011)

David Baxter said:


> I guess when you're really hungry, you don't go looking for a niece. You do go looking for a hamburger.


 
That's probably a good thing! In our culture anyways. :hide:


----------

